# Where to find BSD developers?



## dustinthyman (Jun 23, 2010)

We're looking for experienced BSD developers and wondered where the best place to find them would be? Am I allowed to place a post in the forum with details?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2010)

What kind of developers? I mean, what are they supposed to be developing?


----------



## Matty (Jun 24, 2010)

Did you check your basement?


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 24, 2010)

If you're looking to _hire_ someone, try freebsd-jobs@freebsd.org (I believe it is a moderated list).  If you're looking for non-paid* help, you might try freebsd-questions@freebsd.org or freebsd-chat@freebsd.org or here is probably fine.

But if you're serious and not just some flake you might let us know in advance why you need someone to develop for FreeBSD, what kind of sinful perversions they'll be committing, and what kind of appetizers (and DRINKS) you'll be serving at the launch party.

http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


*If it is paid help, you might also post to these lists as well, especially if you don't get many replies off of the freebsd-job@ list.


----------



## oliverh (Jun 30, 2010)

Most of the time you'll find developers on the mailinglists, you'll not find any real developer in a forum, maybe by chance.


----------



## itsbrad212 (Jul 3, 2010)

_BSD developer_ or _BSD_ developer?


----------



## kdemidofff (Jul 3, 2010)

> All previous postings completely wrong!



Moderator should ban all from this thread for fist time at least till year 9999 because it provokes use of undocumented functions and can be exploit 

Actually all developers reside in RING0 of this forum (that is kernel.forums.freebsd.org ) which is not visible to non-wheel users (interesting how many users here trying to get to that forum). And you need is a kernel based routine to communicate with them. Be sure to pre-allocate global chunk of memory beer and lock it properly before posting. But really most of teh messages may end up in /dev/nah because of some scheduling routines.

Seriously maybe there worth to make section about FreeBSD-related job openings ...


----------

